# Cat Carrier Okay to Use



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, okay so I'm going to be picking up Sookie my hedgehog in a few days and I was worried how am I going to bring her home. Then I thought I could use a normal cat carrier to bring Sookie home. Like is it safe to use the carrier and is it frowned upon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, a hard-sided cat carrier is what should be used.  It's the safest way to transport a hedgehog, to keep them protected in case of an accident. Just put some fleece blankets in for her to dig into & it should be just fine.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Also make sure to seat belt it into the vehicle so if there was an accident it won't go flying around.


----------



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay cool another question for you guys, should I put water or food in there too or not. I also herd that they can get car sick is that true?


----------



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay cool, another question for you guys, should I put any kind of food or water in there for her. And I read somewhere is is true that they can get care sick.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

How far is it?


----------



## Pia (Mar 27, 2016)

It is about 3 hours there 3 hours back without any stops but I don't plan to stop anywhere.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think you'd need food or water. They usually sleep. And they can get car sick, some do. Do a search on here and there is info on that


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't put food or water in the carrier. Three hours isn't very long and it's during the day when they don't usually eat or drink much anyways.


----------

